# Looking to do a one shot comic collab. Any writers interested?



## n3rt (May 12, 2010)

Hello FA writers! I was wondering if you could assist me?

You see, I've been feeling the itch to draw a comic for a while now, unfortunately, I am experiencing some extreme writers block. That's where ya'll come in!

I'm looking to do maybe a 8-10 page one shot comic, maybe more if I dig the story. I'm not looking to do anything too kinky (yes I do draw pronz)Some sexuality would be fine, but I'm not really into drawing a lot of the fetishes I see on here, I really would like to draw a slice of life type comic, or maybe a light romance. Hell, I'm down to draw just about anything if the story is good enough. There are some things I will and will not draw...

*I WILL NOT DRAW:*
Scat/watersports/adult baby
mpreg/inflation
vore
foot fetish
and there are many more... feel free to ask and i'll let you know if I'm down or not.

*I WILL DRAW*:
Heterosexual and Homosexual couples
drug use
violence
tasteful sex
and a lot of other stuff.. once again, ask and I'll let you know.

Really, I just want this as a fun little project, so there won't be any money involved (unless we somehow are miraculously published) however, I can assure you you will get your proper credit (name on title page, etc)

So yeah, if you have an idea for a story, please feel free to send me either a reply here or a not on my FA account.

You'll probably reach me a lot easier on FA. Just saying.


So yeah, send me a short synopsis of the story, or the whole script if you've got one, and lets have some fun!


----------



## kitreshawn (May 12, 2010)

Are you specifically looking to do something sexual or is non-sexual alright as well?

I might be interested.


----------



## n3rt (May 14, 2010)

Sexual or nonsexual, doesn't matter much to me.


----------



## kitreshawn (May 14, 2010)

Ok, I'll send you a PM so we can talk about it without spamming the forum.


----------



## n3rt (May 25, 2010)

bumps


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 25, 2010)

If you need anyone still I could probably help


----------



## kemosabe (Nov 14, 2010)

I have something.  Do you mind if I PM a synopsis to you instead of putting it up here?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 14, 2010)

This thread is half a year old.  It would be best just to PM the OP to see if the offer still stands.
I'm locking this now.  Bye bye.


----------

